# Waxworms



## jonpat83 (Jun 3, 2006)

I've read that wax worms are a poor source of food for some mantids but i've also read that wax moths are an excellent source of food, I'm just wondering if anyone can put this straight :?:

The other thing is, has anyone used caurasius morosus stick insects as livefood for mantids, are they a healthy option :?:


----------



## Jackson (Jun 4, 2006)

Waxworms are high in fat and are very rich. I believe thery're better fed to different species of flower mantids than others.

I wouldnt feed waxworms as a staple diet though to any mantid, you need to keep changing it because in the wild they wont stick to to one source of food.


----------



## rickyc666 (Jun 17, 2006)

if you keep the waxworms warm and feed them up, they will turn into moths that all mantids seem to relish from time to time. plus they are harmless to mantids and not capable of biting back.


----------

